# Burn some powder



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've got this itch, and a half pound of powder that needs to be used up. My go to place to shoot is public land, and I'm scared to even try and pop a primer. I sure the he!! don't want to be the one on the news that started a fire. WE NEED SOME RAIN !!!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Come to southern Utah, I was working on my deck yesterday in several hours of rain, couldn't have been more wet working on the bottom of a full swimming pool.

We need more, so keep it coming.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have the same problem. New scope on my .25-06 and I want to get out and pop a few caps on my muzzle loader before September. The restrictions that are in place where I am allow for shooting but I can just imagine what kind of attention I would draw by popping off a few rounds. One large fire to the south of me was started by some kids shooting tracer rounds at a actual gun range.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> I have the same problem. New scope on my .25-06 and I want to get out and pop a few caps on my muzzle loader before September. The restrictions that are in place where I am allow for shooting but I can just imagine what kind of attention I would draw by popping off a few rounds. One large fire to the south of me was started by some kids shooting tracer rounds at a actual gun range.


That's crazy. Why would they let them shoot a tracer round?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It wasn't a controlled range just one that had been set up for people to shoot on.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I can understand not shooting exploding targets and tracer ammunition and even maybe steel jacked bullets, but how much chance is there of starting a fire with sparks from powder? Maybe a flaming patch? I don't know just trying to understand the problem.

I guess there could be some worst case problems I'm not seeing. But a little moisture would be nice up north.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I would think more likely would be a fire started from hitting rocks.


----------



## fobit (Mar 1, 2017)

As safety officer of dozens of firing ranges and OIC of hundreds of firing ranges, I have never seen fires started by standard lead or JSP ammunition.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Try explaining all that to the cop as he is questioning you about why you are out shooting when there are restrictions in place. 

If he understands firearms then you might be alright, but then if he doesn't you could have a hard time explaining it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Do they post the shooting restrictions anywhere? We're going camping very soon and planned to do some target shooting. 

I've never seen a fire yet from lead bullets... I have however, actually started a fire shooting a broadhead that hit a rock. No-one ever questions archers shooting through...


-DallanC


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

DallanC said:


> Do they post the shooting restrictions anywhere?...


I also would like to know the answer to this. I've been shooting every Thursday evening for the last month or so and haven't seen any signs or had anyone talk to me about it. But I would also rather not be in violation of any regulations or restrictions.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

http://utahfireinfo.gov

Everything I've read prohibited tracer ammunition and exploding targets. Nothing about shooting in general.
I'm not sure how copper or lead bullets can spark. Anybody?

And Dallan, interesting about arrows. I shoot more of them than bullets and have never even given it a thought.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I usually setup targets on exposed dirt with as little that can be burned as possible. If its really dry like it is currently, I throw in one of those small garden sprayers full of water you pump up... just as insurance. I dont shoot anywhere where there is a decent chance at a starting a fire though.


-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My friend told me a story about 10 years ago he and his dad decided to go from lose powder to pellets, they were shooting two 50 grain pellets fine, his dad wanted to try 3 pellets and they figured they didn't have enough ignition because the 3rd pellet came out still burning and started the grass on fire about 10 yards or so in front of them. If I remember right they tried it 3 times and it happened each time. They were able to just stomp the fire out.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Anyone that goes out shooting in the summer time needs to be also packing a shovel. A fire extinguisher would also be nice but you can do a lot of quick work with that shovel full of dirt.

A number of years ago when I was collecting firewood for the winter the forest service required a wood collector to have both, a shovel and a extinguisher.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bowgy said:


> My friend told me a story about 10 years ago he and his dad decided to go from lose powder to pellets, they were shooting two 50 grain pellets fine, his dad wanted to try 3 pellets and they figured they didn't have enough ignition because the 3rd pellet came out still burning and started the grass on fire about 10 yards or so in front of them. If I remember right they tried it 3 times and it happened each time. They were able to just stomp the fire out.


Smokepoles usually never get a full burn past 120 grains... its always been that way, one reason the 150 grain advertisment hype is just that, hype.

Shoot a 150grain charge over fresh snow, then go look at how much unburned, wasted powder is spread across the snow.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Smokepoles usually never get a full burn past 120 grains... its always been that way, one reason the 150 grain advertisment hype is just that, hype.
> 
> Shoot a 150grain charge over fresh snow, then go look at how much unburned, wasted powder is spread across the snow.
> 
> -DallanC


I agree 100% on the wasted powder over 120 gr.

I shoot triple seven FFF 110gr. load with a .40 200gr. bullet from the .45 smoke pole. I shoot the same charge from my 50 with the .44 cal 300gr. Hornady XTP. Great accuracy, and deadly on critters.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I shoot the same charge from my 50 with the .44 cal 300gr. Hornady XTP. Great accuracy, and deadly on critters.


That there is my elk load, and its wonderful. I back it off for deer loads though, usually 90gr behind a 240gr XTP.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> That there is my elk load, and its wonderful. I back it off for deer loads though, usually 90gr behind a 240gr XTP.
> 
> -DallanC


I'd give it a try, but...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. If it aint broke, don't fix it.

I use the .45 for deer. Shoots 2,250 fps and is flaaaaaaat. I use the Hornady SST 200 gr.


----------

